# fishing saturday



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

im taking my boat out sat. morn from little creek amphibious base in search of some stripers, my question is how far do i need to go to find them , should i be going to the cbbt or what? i am fairley new to the lower bay and i am just looking a place where i can anchor and set up a chum slick without being around alot of boats. 

thanks, lip ripper


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I fish from a kayak and never go past the first small boat channel (SBC) on the CBBT.

As you leave little creek take a look around you. Look for any birds working. During the fog early this week there where reports of birds working in five different spots off of ocean view. If no birds are seen then head to the bridge tunnel. Guessing your not in a yacht so just pick a spot between the shore and first island. Also look for any other boats. Watch them to see what they are doing. If they are anchored then you do the same. If they are trolling then do the same. Most of the boats like to set up between the first and second small boat channels. 
Now if you want to try for a 34"+ striper you have to go to the high rise on the eastern shore side.

Robert


----------

